# Bird Houses Repurposed



## ErieRRFan (Jun 21, 2019)

The local grocery store is selling Bird Houses that look like people houses and other assorted buildings. One was $5.00. In fact several of the buildings were close enough to scale that I bought them. Searching the internet yielded any number of bird houses that would work on a RR.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the feeders at Tractor supply and at times I have seen these at Walmart. I bought most for less than $10.00 and they last outdoors for years and are just as robust as Pola buildings!!


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

There are several out there this is one I found at a garage sale for $5 sadly no longer made, it was originally all brown so I painted it was made by Artline also found some at ACE hardware by bazaar bird houses


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

As of last year Micheal's had a line of birdhouses that I repurposed. My thread from that time....https://forums.mylargescale.com/14-...ng-town-knackered-valley-garden-railroad.html


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Is the grocery store some national chain that others may shop?

I have had some of the Tractor Supply bird feeders and that duplex one for a long time. Also have one that made an acceptable gazebo and added siding to another to make a building. Used to be quite a few of those cheap wood bird houses that looked like buildings and were poorly decorated with signs and various objects. Have some of those around. And have a mailbox that looks like a barn that I converted.

Always good to be aware when shopping for items that can be used for the hobby. Like I have seen someone selling used adhesive tape spools on fleabay and they could be used as a load, especially if you were doing a Birdwater and Raspberry style layout.

Doug


----------

